# Has anyone used a tree chipper for small wood scrap? Planer sawdust chips for mulch?



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Wondering if a small tree chipper would turn my small long scrap into useable mulch. I have 3 acres, just hate trimming around all the trees. Mulch gets expensive every year.

We rough cut lumber in the shop 1/4-1/2" wider for the planer then final jointer and table saw to finish size. This generates a lot of 1/2" x 3/4" strips. We save a lot for kindling and stir sticks.

The other question is, has anyone uses planer sawdust chips as mulch? We have oak and poplar mostly.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A small tree chipper will easily chip/shred your thin shop scraps. I use all the sawdust,shavings, and chips from my shop in our flower beds. Cant say that it prevents weeds and grass from growing but it does hold moisture well and decomposes into black soil. I was concerned that it would cause pH problems but none after several years. Hope this helps.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks! That's exactly the answer I was hoping for. I use the weed control to take care of the grass around the tree, but doesn't harm the tree. It just grows back every 2-3 months. Just want to cover the mud!

Thanks again!


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I dump the saw dust in the garden, so far no complaints.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I use my chipper on scrap all the time and use the chips all over the yard as mulck, never a problem.
MIKE


----------

